# Freebes at Home Depot



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I seen it the HD ad today if you buy a JD L you get a free canopy and a JD L die cast with a mower deck and a blade.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Man I want that stuff!!!!:tractorsm


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Man I want that stuff!!!!:tractorsm *


Then spends your money to get those freebies:lmao:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Then spends your money to get those freebies:lmao: *


Kind of like that hat JD sent me. Most expensive d*mn hat I've ever bought. Good thing they threw a tractor in with it.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, I agree that JD hat was one hell of an expensive item, and I have not even got to try it on yet, as the wife claimed it the day it came in the mail.

When you mentioned HD freebies, I had assumed it was about their free items that are salvageable but unsellable, such as chipped or cracked concrete pavers and edgers and torn bags of top soils and decorative stones etc. I usually fill my truck at least one time a week when I go to town and drop by the HD store and drive out back and see what they have. Those scalloped edger blocks may be cracked or broken, and unsellable, but laid flat with the flat edge out, they make a nice retaining wall. I made one retaining wall at my ponds spillway, and another to make a steep deeper bank in my Koi / goldfish enclosure in my pond.

Its also hard to pas up a deal like 35 bags of potting soil in torn bags etc for $4.28 a pallet. It does not matter what HD puts on the pallet, its always $4.28 per pallet at our local HD store. I just picked up 64 of the regular colored retaining wall blocks that they had used in a display in their store for ...........yep, you guessed it $4.28. Our HD places things on a pallet and wraps it with film wrap, and sticks a sticker on it, stating remove this sticker and bring to cashier.....$4.28. So far this and last year I have gotten tons of potting soils, blocks, pavers, decorative stone, mulches etc all for $4.28 a pallet. However the HD in B'ham does it different. They sell damaged items at 50% discount, and do not sell damaged concrete edgers etc, but sell them back to the maker to recycle the materials. So things may differ in your area, but I certainly would check into deep discounted or salvageable but unsellable items at Lowes and HD. Lowes seems kind of tight in regards to selling these things, but HD is pretty good.....


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well mow.. at least Deere gives out a hat.. I got nothing when i got my tractor...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Neither did I ----- 
frown frown frown frown frown


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Then spends your money to get those freebies:lmao: *


 I already spent my money last year before these deals came out!!! They ought to be retroactive and have to send them out to past customers!!! Pipe dream I know but let me dream a little. I bought my 130 at the dealer and got two hats and hte bumper at cost. At least they let me think I got something for free out of the deal!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I didnt get a hat but i did get a nice SS Mug.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42728>


----------

